# folding ROPS for L245DT



## Bleecker (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there a foldable ROPS for a L245DT? Just bought the tractor and it has a fixed ROPS. I can't get it in the garage. I'll modify it if none are available.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Bleecker, have you contacted the dealer? Are we gonna get some pictures of your new toy?


----------



## zenwar (Sep 2, 2010)

Bleecker, I know that I am responding to an old post, but did you ever decide to modify your RPS? I also have an L245DT--and, if so, would appreciate some guidance on what you did--I have the same problem, have inquired at several dealers and been told that nothing is available by way of a folding RPS. Would appreciate any guidance or experience you can pass on. Thanks, and all best wishes.


----------



## Bleecker (Oct 20, 2010)

*folding ROPS*

I couldn't find a folding rops so I decided to cut it ( not a great cut but) near the bottom of curve near the top. Then inserted rectangular steel tube into each end and drilled through both. I can now slip it on and bolt it up when I need to.


----------



## zenwar (Sep 2, 2010)

*Folding RPS for L245DT*

Thanks for responding and for such a prompt reply. Two last questions--any particular problems with what you did that you could direct me to, or anything you wish you had done differently? Did you remove the RPS to cut or cut it in place? Thanks so much.


----------



## Bleecker (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes. I should have taken it off and made a nice clean straight cut but it seems ok as is


----------



## zenwar (Sep 2, 2010)

*Folding RPS*

Thanks again for responding, and so quickly. I will ponder what to do. Have a large weekend.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Check out this thread:
http://www.tractorforum.com/f295/modify-rops-18475/


----------



## zenwar (Sep 2, 2010)

*Folding RPS*

Thanks, Ernie, big help particularly the pictures. I am still pondering whether I want to do this--not as good with my hands as evidently are a lot of folks on the forum. Surely would like to get it in my garage, however. You are appreciated


----------

